# Scan hba1c and sickness update!



## grainger (Oct 4, 2017)

hey all

I'm smiling (miracles do happen )... hba1c 46, blood pressure normal and I appear to have a very healthy looking wriggly little monster in my belly - today was supposed to be my 12 week scan, turns out I'm 13 weeks 3 days and so far so good.

Plus I feel sick, but in a more manageable I can still function way. 

So anyway...I was going to attach a pic but I'm having a technologically challenged moment!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2017)

So pleased to hear this  Fabulous news! Well, not about the sickness, obviously!


----------



## Sprogladite (Oct 4, 2017)

Glad it all went well Grainger, and well done on the fab hba1c!  x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 4, 2017)

Great news @grainger


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 4, 2017)

Aww hun this is absolutely fantastic news, great to see!  xx


----------



## Ditto (Oct 4, 2017)

Cripes, my first thought was Alien. Congratulations.  Try a ginger biscuit.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 4, 2017)

Lovely to hear this news Grainger ~ take care & keep smiling  x


----------



## Cleo (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm so happy for your Grainger ! Xx


----------



## New-journey (Oct 4, 2017)

grainger said:


> hey all
> 
> I'm smiling (miracles do happen )... hba1c 46, blood pressure normal and I appear to have a very healthy looking wriggly little monster in my belly - today was supposed to be my 12 week scan, turns out I'm 13 weeks 3 days and so far so good.
> 
> ...


Fantastic news! So happy for you and you must  be very relieved. Great you can manage now with more normals levels of sickness.


----------



## Cleo (Oct 4, 2017)

You not your


----------



## grainger (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks all. We are thrilled. Been a tough year but worth it!


----------



## Cleo (Oct 4, 2017)

Ohhhhhhh beautiful ! 
I'm getting broody now ! Haha x


----------



## trophywench (Oct 4, 2017)

Great to hear grainger!

(Unfortunately our granddaughter has not been so lucky - her sickness has continued and she's lost shedloads of weight, no energy, totally white skinned everywhere, in terrible pain every time she upchucks - so they prescribed cyclizine last week, and so far so good.  Trouble is still in pain - but this is because her stomach has shrunk and now it's trying to expand again, so she can eat more - but suddenly has to make room for Minime who's been in there for about 23 weeks ..... - but she looks shedloads better!)  (and that's with a kidney infection they had to admit her into hospital for 2 weeks ago - then chucked her out again with horse pills of ABs to take and nowt to help with the sickness! - her mother had to take her to her GP and demanded on her behalf cos seems no-one was listening to what she was telling them - ridiculous.)


----------



## grainger (Oct 5, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Great to hear grainger!
> 
> (Unfortunately our granddaughter has not been so lucky - her sickness has continued and she's lost shedloads of weight, no energy, totally white skinned everywhere, in terrible pain every time she upchucks - so they prescribed cyclizine last week, and so far so good.  Trouble is still in pain - but this is because her stomach has shrunk and now it's trying to expand again, so she can eat more - but suddenly has to make room for Minime who's been in there for about 23 weeks ..... - but she looks shedloads better!)  (and that's with a kidney infection they had to admit her into hospital for 2 weeks ago - then chucked her out again with horse pills of ABs to take and nowt to help with the sickness! - her mother had to take her to her GP and demanded on her behalf cos seems no-one was listening to what she was telling them - ridiculous.)



Oh that's shocking. I can't believe they haven't given her anything sooner to help. They gave me cyclizine after the first anti sickness meds did nothing. It didn't massively help either but I've been lucky with help. To be honest my GP didn't want to give me anything but my diabetes consultants and pregnancy team just overrode him and prescribed me different things to help. I do hope she feels better soon. X


----------



## trophywench (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks grainger - I'll pass on your empathy tonight when we'll see her.


----------



## Ally beetle (Oct 5, 2017)

Congratulations on both the pregnancy and the hba1c


----------



## Redkite (Oct 5, 2017)

Lovely news, hope the sickness wears off now you're into the 2nd trimester.


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 9, 2017)

grainger said:


> Thanks all. We are thrilled. Been a tough year but worth it!


Only just seen this grainger ~ ah boootiful babe you have there and well done on your HbA1c xx


----------



## grainger (Nov 9, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Only just seen this grainger ~ ah boootiful babe you have there and well done on your HbA1c xx



Thanks


----------



## Amigo (Nov 9, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Great to hear grainger!
> 
> (Unfortunately our granddaughter has not been so lucky - her sickness has continued and she's lost shedloads of weight, no energy, totally white skinned everywhere, in terrible pain every time she upchucks - so they prescribed cyclizine last week, and so far so good.  Trouble is still in pain - but this is because her stomach has shrunk and now it's trying to expand again, so she can eat more - but suddenly has to make room for Minime who's been in there for about 23 weeks ..... - but she looks shedloads better!)  (and that's with a kidney infection they had to admit her into hospital for 2 weeks ago - then chucked her out again with horse pills of ABs to take and nowt to help with the sickness! - her mother had to take her to her GP and demanded on her behalf cos seems no-one was listening to what she was telling them - ridiculous.)




I bet the Duchess of Cambridge isn’t receiving that level of treatment for her pregnancy sickness! 

Great news grainger!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 9, 2017)

I bet no.  They can't get it into their thick heads that he UTIs have never actually been treated - they prescribe ABs which she takes but then 2 minutes later throws em back up cos of no anti emetic - and instead keep 'threatening' her that she must not take ANY drugs during T3.


----------

